# NIB REPLACEMENT



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 6, 2013)

Can just the Nib be replaced on a Jr Gentlemen 1 series  FP  or do you have to replace the Nib,feed and housing assembly as a unit?

Mahalo,

Rodney


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2013)

It's amazing what can be found in the library.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 6, 2013)

Try this also 

Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 6, 2013)

I've searched the library and watched that same video, I have some Jr Gent fp kits but can't seem to get any of the nibs off. I don't know if the nib is not meant to be replaced without replacing the whole housing unit? I just wanted to put a better nib on them

Rodney


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes they can be upgraded, Sometimes you have to "force" them out of the houseing by wiggling them back and forth a bit, but they are designed to be changed if you want.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 6, 2013)

I have wiggled, pulled even used pliers on one and ruined the nib. they just don't seem to want to come out. It doesn't seem like you would have to use the force I am using to get the nib out, that's why I was wondering if just the nib can be replaced or if you have to replace the nib,feeder and housing. It seems to be all one unit. Maybe they are just stuck together but you would think out of 4 kits I could get one nib out.

Rodney


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 6, 2013)

RODNEYBREAN said:


> I have wiggled, pulled even used pliers on one and ruined the nib. they just don't seem to want to come out. It doesn't seem like you would have to use the force I am using to get the nib out, that's why I was wondering if just the nib can be replaced or if you have to replace the nib,feeder and housing. It seems to be all one unit. Maybe they are just stuck together but you would think out of 4 kits I could get one nib out.
> 
> Rodney



Hey Rodney!!

Some months ago, Smitty reported that the maker of the Junior Gent *ONE*
was gluing in the nibs.  Now, historically those kits had removable nibs.  However, from your report here I would guess you have a glued-in version.

Sometimes Smitty says some REALLLY useful things!!!!!  (yeah, it is rare):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 6, 2013)

RODNEYBREAN said:


> Can just the Nib be replaced on a Jr Gentlemen 1 series FP or do you have to replace the Nib,feed and housing assembly as a unit?
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Rodney


If it came from Rizheng - No you can't replace just the nib DAMHIKT


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 6, 2013)

The last JG1 FP kits I bought from Rizheng I bought with the intention of upgrading the nibs and found that they can't be replaced. I spoke to Rinheng about it and they said they would change that but I have no idea if they've done it. I can't speak about any other supplier because I don't know.  If you intend to upgrade the nib I'd try to find a nib, feed and housing that will work.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 7, 2013)

yes they did come from Rizheng. I thought it should be a little easier to get the nib out. Thanks for all your responses

Rodney


----------

